# Not receiving ride requests



## Austin1023 (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm going on over 17 hours without a single ride request. However, for the first 8 of those hours I had delivery enabled and I did receive a few delivery requests. After not getting any ride requests I turned off delivery and since then (almost 9 hours) still no requests. I live in the Hampton roads area so there is no shortage of requests. My gf also drives and she gets requests just fine. I've done all the basic steps uber advises and nothing is working. Has anyone else had this issue and knows a fix? Uber says my account is fine so problem could be on my end. Any ideas are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Have you checked the pax app to see if you are showing up on it? If you are then it's bad luk or the Uber gods are mad at you. If you don't show then problem with your account or your phone.


----------



## Austin1023 (Nov 3, 2017)

I have and I do not show up. Of course uber says you can't always rely on that. I'm going to see about getting my hands on another phone and signing in to test.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

It happens often. Delete data & cache from the uber app then log back in and check if your car shows on pax app. Under "Permissions" make sure location is checked, uncheck the rest


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Austin1023 said:


> I have and I do not show up. Of course uber says you can't always rely on that. I'm going to see about getting my hands on another phone and signing in to test.


Definitely try what Johnydoo suggests and make sure you have a decent cell connection. After that there is absolutely no reason why you should not show up in the pax app, especially if you are trying to log in from home, should be easy to see if you are there. Uber tech support is full of it. It may take 30 seconds or a minute to show up but you should see yourself on the pax app and the wait time should be 3 minutes or less.


----------



## Austin1023 (Nov 3, 2017)

Man I was hoping that would work because I hadn't tried it yet but been online another 4 hours after and still not showing on pax app and no requests. I'm going to try using my gfs phone. She also does uber and received requests all day. If it still does it on hers then I guess I'm screwed cause uber just regurgitates the same response.

Side note, I drive in the VA beach/ Hampton roads area. We're talking a few million people. So deff not a shortage of rides.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Austin1023 said:


> Man I was hoping that would work because I hadn't tried it yet but been online another 4 hours after and still not showing on pax app and no requests. I'm going to try using my gfs phone. She also does uber and received requests all day. If it still does it on hers then I guess I'm screwed cause uber just regurgitates the same response.
> 
> Side note, I drive in the VA beach/ Hampton roads area. We're talking a few million people. So deff not a shortage of rides.


Try calling instead of emailing.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Johnydoo said:


> It happens often. Delete data & cache from the uber app then log back in and check if your car shows on pax app. Under "Permissions" make sure location is checked, uncheck the rest


How do you clear the cache from the Uber app?


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Kalee said:


> How do you clear the cache from the Uber app?


I had the same happen today. Had to move my car about a mile away from airline towers that were blocking my signal.

On Android:

1* Settings
2* General
3*Apps
4*Uber Driver
5* Storage
6* Delete Data & Cache.

Force stop the uber app if you have to & restart your phone. Hope that helps.

**Btw, if you have Destination Filter set, you will not see your car on pax app.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Just checking but....are u signed up for the area? Or maybe signup has u in a different city?


----------



## jrich6234 (Mar 27, 2017)

What are the details for the last ride request you received? What is your ride acceptance rate? Uber wants drivers to stay above 70% and will sometimes put you on a "timeout" if you have been declining multiple rides in a row.

Also, check your phone to make sure "WiFi" is disabled when you're running the app, unless the device you are using doesn't have a direct cell connection. Although the app runs on IP data connections, if "WiFi" is enabled - the phone runs as an internet-connected device instead of being connected to your carrier's cell data. This means when "WiFi" is enabled, you must be continuously connected to the Internet or your app can't communicate with Uber's network. By disabling "WiFi", your phone receives IP traffic and connects to the Internet via your carriers cell tower.


----------



## ChiDriver007 (Oct 24, 2017)

jrich6234 said:


> What are the details for the last ride request you received? What is your ride acceptance rate? Uber wants drivers to stay above 70% and will sometimes put you on a "timeout" if you have been declining multiple rides in a row.
> 
> Also, check your phone to make sure "WiFi" is disabled when you're running the app, unless the device you are using doesn't have a direct cell connection. Although the app runs on IP data connections, if "WiFi" is enabled - the phone runs as an internet-connected device instead of being connected to your carrier's cell data. This means when "WiFi" is enabled, you must be continuously connected to the Internet or your app can't communicate with Uber's network. By disabling "WiFi", your phone receives IP traffic and connects to the Internet via your carriers cell tower.


Wait what? It should be no problem for U to know where I am (and so send me pings) no matter if I am connected by a way of Wifi or using cellular data?

Can someone confirm you do not get pings when on Wifi?


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Johnydoo said:


> I had the same happen today. Had to move my car about a mile away from airline towers that were blocking my signal.
> 
> On Android:
> 
> ...


I have a stupid iPhone


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

Try running Google Maps and put in a destination and see if it works - i.e. does you location update on the map accurately and reliably. It sounds to me like maybe the GPS positioning (well, not really GPS since it's based on cell towers, but you know ..) might not be working.


----------



## jrich6234 (Mar 27, 2017)

ChiDriver007 said:


> Wait what? It should be no problem for U to know where I am (and so send me pings) no matter if I am connected by a way of Wifi or using cellular data?
> 
> Can someone confirm you do not get pings when on Wifi?


Sorry, I made this too complicated.

The Uber app gets confused if you enable "WiFi" when you are not connected to WiFi. It won't do WiFi and cellular at the same time.

If you're using your cell phone as a cell phone, disable WiFi. If you are using your cell phone as a device connected to the Internet - enable WiFi.


----------



## ChiDriver007 (Oct 24, 2017)

jrich6234 said:


> Sorry, I made this too complicated.
> 
> The Uber app gets confused if you enable "WiFi" when you are not connected to WiFi. It won't do WiFi and cellular at the same time.
> 
> If you're using your cell phone as a cell phone, disable WiFi. If you are using your cell phone as a device connected to the Internet - enable WiFi.


It just got even more confusing...maybe it just me.

>>"If you're using your cell phone as a cell phone, disable WiFi. If you are using your cell phone as a device connected to the Internet - enable WiFi."

I guess when I U/L , I use the device/phone as a device (not a cell phone per se, aka not to make calls/send texts, at least not mainly to text /call).

+++++++++++++

So your advice is generally "Disable wifi, if you go out Ubering, enable it if you know why you are doing it"???

Yes/No/Maybe?Something else?


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

The phone I use for Uber has a 2GB per month data limit. I also have another phone on the Verizon unlimited plan. So I turn on the wifi hotspot on the unlimited data phone and turn on wifi on my Uber phone so I dont hit my 2GB cap on that.

Basically if you are running a setup like that then keep your phones wifi on, if not, turn it off.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Disable wifi. Even though your phone shows you are receiving a signal it can be weak and not allow requests. Unless you are using your own home.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

When I'm driving WiFi is always on (but not connected to a WAP obviously) and it doesn't cause a problem.

But that data limit thing might cause a problem - verify that you aren't over your monthly data limit because that will slow your phone down and I guess could cause the Uber app not to work right. Providers like T-Mobile sell "unlimited data" plans (like the one I have) but after you reach a certain amount of data (4GB per month per line in my case) they slow it WAY down.


----------

